

Introducing Analytics – Visualize and Inspect API Performances in Real-Time - orliesaurus
http://blog.mashape.com/introducing-analytics-visualize-inspect-apis-performances-real-time/

======
orliesaurus
This is the official announcement of the Analytics [1] offering by Mashape,
decoupled from the marketplace with a SaaS pricing scheme. It's been work in
progress for a while and I know everyone in the team is super pumped to
finally opening it up to the whole world

[1] [https://www.apianalytics.com/](https://www.apianalytics.com/)

------
programmernews3
It looks very interesting although there are different vendor options. Does it
work with any API? I'm going to test it on our own API this week and will give
you some feedback.

~~~
sinzone
works with any HTTP API. for feedback aghi@mashape.com

